# Gobble..Gobble..Gobble.....BANG !!!!



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

My son got his Turkey yesterday at 7:55 am ......21#....1 3/16 Spurs and a 9 1/2 " Beard , he was out in a field struting with two hens so we moved into the woods and started calling , had a raccoon come right next to us , camo must of blended in good ...LOL!! Turkeys finally worked there way in the woods and you know it the Boss Hen came to us first WOW was she pissed off she was freakin out trying to get us out of her area she was flapping her wings and jumping up as if she was going to spur us what a site , the whole time the Gobbler was hung up with the other hen about 80 yards back ,then four deer walk right thru the whole picture thank god there was no wind as they made two passes back and worth in front of us as we were Cuttin N Puttin with this boss hen as they left the other hen and Gobbler are finally working there way right to us he stopped 30 yards away abd they where all lined up right in front of us hen hen Gobbler if he was to pull the trigger he would of railed all of them for sure , My son said Dad there is all kind of brush in the way also , I said that gun with that choke and 3" turkey load will blow right thru that NO Problem one hen turned and walked off 3' feet and just then the Boss hen did her alarm putt we only has seconds before they busted.. just then the Boss Hen took two steps and ducked here head and gave a good alarm putt and we said you better TAKEM NOW ... Then BOOM !!!! What a day, He was excited !!!!



Fish On !!!


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Man great hunt, congrats to your boy, he'll carry that memory for a lifetime as will you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the GREAT BIRD and thanks for sharing the story and picture.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Guys !!!....I am glad he got it yesterday , it is pouring here today !!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice bird.


----------

